# Poor puppy has upper respiratory infection (ie: kennel cough)



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

He's been sneezing with a runny nose for a few days. But this morning he started with the hacking/coughing. So I took him into the vet and it was confirmed. He has kennel cough 

So aside from the Clavaseptin that he is now on, and keeping him away from other dogs and the park til this is cleared up, is there anything else I can do to help or relieve his discomfort? I've heard that keeping him in the bathroom with me when I have a shower so he can get the benefits of the steam may help a little. Is this true?

Of all the dogs I've ever had, he is the first to get Kennel Cough. SO I just want to make sure I do all I can to help him.


----------



## krystina alayne (Jun 23, 2011)

steam/humidifiers help humans who have pertussis [whooping cough], so itd probably benefit your pup. research some homeopathic stuff?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Kennel cough is like a bad cold. And, it has to run its course. If you let it go, it can turn into pneumonia (You didn't, you went to the Vet). 
I think there are some over the counter anti-cough drugs that you can try... but only with explicit permission from the Vet.


----------



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

hanksimon said:


> Kennel cough is like a bad cold. And, it has to run its course. If you let it go, it can turn into pneumonia (You didn't, you went to the Vet).
> I think there are some over the counter anti-cough drugs that you can try... but only with explicit permission from the Vet.


Thanks hanksimon. I actually called my vet this morning and he said I could give Bentley Robitussin DM. Which has helped with the coughing A LOT thankfully! We may actually get through this with both of our sanity's still in tact (the coughing is maddening and I feel so bad for him).


----------



## krystina alayne (Jun 23, 2011)

at least he wont ever need a bordatella vaccine!


----------



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

krystina alayne said:


> at least he wont ever need a bordatella vaccine!


He did get a bordatella vaccine with his puppy shots. I knew there was still a chance he could get it due to the different strains. But are you saying that now that he has had kennel cough he won't ever get it again? I always figured that since there were different strains of it, it could be caught more than once.


----------



## krystina alayne (Jun 23, 2011)

chipinmom said:


> He did get a bordatella vaccine with his puppy shots. I knew there was still a chance he could get it due to the different strains. But are you saying that now that he has had kennel cough he won't ever get it again? I always figured that since there were different strains of it, it could be caught more than once.


well, you can get a sample and determine which strain it is he has now. then if what he has now was in the vaccine thats on the market, you can forgo getting it. and file a complaint to the vaccine manufacturer while youre at it. 

if it isnt "covered" in the vaccine, then i suppose you would keep vaccinating against bordatella.


----------



## diversedogmom (Apr 1, 2012)

For Kennel Cough we use eucalyptus oil and steam treatments in the bathroom 2x a day for the first few weeks! We would set up the humidifier in the bathroom with the E Oil in it, shut the bathroom door for a bit and let it build up then take them in and sit with them  We also make up a squirt bottle with the eucalyptus oil and sanitize dog beds, couches blankets ect. My dogs have only gotten KC once in the past 6 yrs or so and this worked wonders! We did not use meds at all and they got over it pretty quickly! We do not give bordetella vacs anymore, there are so many different strains of KC there really is no point, it would be like trying to vaccinate against a common cold for us.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

krystina alayne said:


> at least he wont ever need a bordatella vaccine!


First, it is a misconception that "kennel cough" is always caused by a bordatella infection. Other common causes are viruses such as adenovirus infection and parainfluenza infection. Often, multiple infections at that same time. Also, canine flu - a fairly serious viral infection - exhibits many of the same symptoms.

Second, a bordatella vaccination - or a bordatella infection - confers immunity for only a short time - a year or less. That's because it is a bacteria, not a virus. There aren't really different strains as such, so that isn't a factor. However, _exposure to other dogs_ - and certain other animals - *is* a high risk factor. Also, _environments where a lot of dog congregate_ - shows, trials, training facilities, day care, dog parks, etc - are high risk factors. If your life-style is such that your dog is at risk, he does need a yearly vaccination if you want to minimize his chances of being infected. But if your dog is mainly a 'house dog' or is otherwise not exposed to such risks, it is much less essential.


----------

